# Problems with Epson cx2800 printer



## Power_user_EX (Jul 3, 2009)

I am having Epson Stylus CX 2800 printer.

Recenlty I changed my old black cartridge with new one.

I am getting bands in print and wired print out! with black ink.

But the print out is normal with color .The problem is with black print out.

One more prob is that i just took 5 to 6 pages of print in black and the printer shows that black ink is finished so bought a new black (+ magenta,cyan,yellow) cartridge and then took 2 test pattern print outs and again printer showed that black ink is finished.

Also when i all the color cartridges and took 2 test pattern the color inks levels dropped to 66 % which is wired! AFAIK it must give 250+ printout under normal conditions.

I tried every thing from nozzle check to head cleaning but nothing seems to work.

I have uploaded the test pattern printout scanned copy and the level pics.

*Ink Level print after 2 test pattern print out (all new cartridges):*

*img17.imageshack.us/img17/8919/epsonpic.gif

*Print out scanned image :*

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/4659/epsoncx2800printscan.jpg


----------



## Power_user_EX (Jul 4, 2009)

no one ?


----------

